# Hallo!!



## jackbender (3 Okt. 2010)

Moin Moin und Hallo!

Hab mich nach längerem Stöbern nun doch dazu entschlossen, mich zu registrieren. Auf eine schöne Zeit 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (3 Okt. 2010)

*jackbender*



​


----------



## Tokko (3 Okt. 2010)

jackbender.

Viel Spaß noch mit den Bildern.


----------



## adriane (4 Okt. 2010)

willkommen im Board Nummer 1 in Germany


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2010)

Hallo, herzlich willkommen


----------



## Katzun (11 Okt. 2010)

herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## General (13 Okt. 2010)

Na dann mal viel Spaß auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Geldsammler (14 Okt. 2010)

Grüß dich, mein Sohn und viel Spaß in unserem Onlineboard!


----------

